# deMotivational Poster Help



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Okay folks, I'm sure some of you can come up with one of those deMotivational Poster themes with this picture. Whatcha got?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Question is?.....*



mtbbill said:


> Okay folks, I'm sure some of you can come up with one of those deMotivational Poster themes with this picture. Whatcha got?


....did he _use_ the gears??


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

"Single Speed............one gear at a time"


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> Okay folks, I'm sure some of you can come up with one of those deMotivational Poster themes with this picture. Whatcha got?












this kinda fits...


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

"The best part about being lazy is it's easy"


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hypocrisy: When living up to your own standards simply won't do.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*Looks Like*

Looks like he finaly figured out how to properly set up his shifters and made the switch gears.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Woody Allen*



mtbbill said:


>


"These are my principals. If you don't like them, I have others."


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*I like Drews!*



Drewdane said:


> Hypocrisy: When living up to your own standards simply won't do.


here you go!


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoa, no mercy? He got plenty of grief on the trail, that day, from his "buddies" too.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Experience is the name that everyone gives to their mistakes. 
Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once. 
Only dead fish go with the flow.
Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. 

The truth is what is; what should be is a dirty lie.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

mtbbill said:


> Okay folks, I'm sure some of you can come up with one of those deMotivational Poster themes with this picture. Whatcha got?


Tattoos: a permanent reminder of a temporary passion.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

I'll want royalties.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

fred-da-trog said:


> Whoa, no mercy? He got plenty of grief on the trail, that day, from his "buddies" too.


He is a pretty good sport about it. In his defense, the squishy is a recent addition to the stable after many years of not owning a gearie. He still spends nearly all of riding time on the SS. I think the squishy comes out for the multi-day trips and big rides. If I was going to get one of those tattos, I would have to put "22-34" right under the gear.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

ghjfgh


----------



## Thisisthelongestusername. (Jul 7, 2005)

Regardless, it's still a really cool Tatoo though. I think it's sweet.

At least the Tatoo doesn't say, "I 'heart' Bruce"


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

this first one refers to geared riders


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

and I just love these too


----------



## SwollenYak (Jul 5, 2005)

this thread: 5 minutes of my work day
the last post: priceless


----------



## Billy (Jan 9, 2004)

cbchess said:


> Tattoos: a permanent reminder of a temporary passion.


Now I like that one!


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*Speaking of Woody*



Ken in KC said:


> "These are my principals. If you don't like them, I have others."


My favorite comment about him is:

(See Signature below)


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> "These are my principals. If you don't like them, I have others."


Haha 

Woody Allen is a favorite. There isn't another like him...


----------



## Billy (Jan 9, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> Okay folks, I'm sure some of you can come up with one of those deMotivational Poster themes with this picture. Whatcha got?


Being able to take the heat gives the ability to shove it back when necessary.
Here is a picture of mtbbill doing what he does. In the spotlight is one of our buddies who just happens to own only a SS. Here he is at ~mile 35 on Saturday's deathmarch ride in Tahoe. We all were hurting at this point, geared or not...


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Actually his tattoo wasn't finished*










I'm sure that's what it was s'posed to say.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

BontyRider said:


> I'm sure that's what it was s'posed to say.


That is FN Funny!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

FoShizzle said:


> this first one refers to geared riders


Now, That is Funny!


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Ridicule

We're laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> Hypocrisy: When living up to your own standards simply won't do.


Good One..


----------

